# Southern California Courses



## CLauncher (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey guys, where are some good semi cheap courses in Southern CA? i live in Escondido, north san diego county, i usually play near my house, but would like to venture a little further away. i usually spend $30 bucks or so during twilight hours, but am willing to pay up to $50 for a nice course.


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

CLauncher said:


> Hey guys, where are some good semi cheap courses in Southern CA? i live in Escondido, north san diego county, i usually play near my house, but would like to venture a little further away. i usually spend $30 bucks or so during twilight hours, but am willing to pay up to $50 for a nice course.


Give Mountain Meadows a try in Pomona. Also the public course in Palos Verdes is beautiful - Los Verdes - an ocean view is simply majestic. Anaheim Hills has a nice course as well but watch out for the power lines on the 10th I think it is.


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

I live in San Diego county as well, and joined JC golf. Great place to join. It costs about $370.00. You get 5 "free" rounds preferred tee times (8 days instead of 7) and it's on a bunch of different courses.

Rancho Bernardo Inn
Temecula Creek Inn
Encinitas Ranch
Salt Creek
Mount Woodson
Twin Oaks (San Marcos)
Arrowood (I'm playing that one next Saturday for the first time):thumbsup: 
and like 2-3 more can't remember

I find it to be a good deal, look them up on the web San Diego CA Golf, Championship Golf CA, California Golf Courses, JC Golf, San Diego's Premier Golf Courses.


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

Just played Arrowood in Oceanside, CA yesterday. I liked everything about the course except two things.

The snack bar is more expensive than normal and there are water hazards on only two holes. I shouldn't be complaining about the water since I hit one in on each of the two holes.:laugh: The 16th is almost an island green. 

Very curtious staff, they emphasize pace of play and are willing to answer any questions you have. I finished my Saturday morning round in less than 4.5 hours.:thumbsup: It's only about a year old, so no mature trees yet.  

All in all, it's a beautiful course and i like links style courses (like this one).


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

There are some good courses in Temecula. I would definitely recommend Cross Creek, there are no homes around the course and the layout is really fun. The SCGA Course is also nice and the greens are pretty quick. Temecula Creek Inn is ok as well. Try Cross Creek though, it's awesome!


----------



## Ironkid (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't know if you ever venture to the North Bay..In alittle town north of San Fransico called Vallejo..There is a course designed by Arnold Palmer called "Hiddenbrook".. AWESOME course...The LPGA has played a couple events there.. Tough course from the tips.. If you like some info let me know..Jeff


----------



## sandman (Oct 12, 2006)

*REdhawk Is Great*

Played Redhawk in Temecula, CA yesterday. If you are traveling to the San Diego area it is worth the 1 hour drive north to play it. 145 slope from the Blues. I played the whites (135). Tough, multi level, fast greens, uneven lies. They say the course is one of the 7 hardest in SD County. I believe it though I played well despite the cold blustery weather for SOCAL (it was 62 with a windchill of 58). Sorry ...we're not used to it. Anyway. Good place to play.
My favorite courses in SD. (cost not a factor in the rankings)

1. Rancho Bernardo Country Club- (Private)
2. Maderas
3. Steele Canyon
4. Redhawk
5. Barona Valley Ranch
6. Coronado
7. Torrey Pines (nice but beat up most of the time)
8. Salt Creek (formerly the Auld Course)
9. Mt. Woodson
10. Twin Oaks


----------



## Sticks (Jan 11, 2007)

I live in Escondido as well.I have been playing alot of Temecula courses lately. I defenitly recomend Cross Creek. I think that its the best course in Temecula. Redhawk is also very well kept and difficult. Here are my top 10 courses to play if you can get a chance in SD.

1.Fairbanks Ranch (private)
2.Torrey Pines (if you can get on within a month of a tournament, otherwise its 9 or 10)
3.Aviara-Four Seasons
4.La Costa 
5.Morgan Run
6.Cross Creek
7.Redhawk
8.Barona
9.Mt. Woodson
10.Twin Oaks


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

During one of my California golf vacation with some office mates, we headed to Arrowhead Golf Club. We had enjoyed it there because of the simplicity of its setting. It is comforted by coastal breezes and a year-round mild climate. La Costa golf course is also nice but expensive.


----------



## JerroldCarlton (Nov 9, 2010)

I just want to second Give Mountain Meadows. It´s a really great course.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Found a really interestingly designed course in Fullerton, just a 25 minute drive from Long Beach. The course is COYOTE HILLS GOLF COURSE designed by Cal Olson and Payne Stewart. There is a nice bronze statue of Payne right by the bag drop. Coyote Hills is a certified Audubon Cooperative Sanctuary and carries a Golf Digest 4 star rating. The course carries a 72.2/135 slope rating and feels like a 149 when traversing the cart paths and streams from the tees to the fairways. Some of the tees are so elevated; you get some really wild views of the hole below and surrounding areas. There are actually a bunch of small oil derricks on the course that look like large children’s toys. What I really liked about this track is that the 6510 yards from the tips felt legitimate all the way, each green was beautifully framed with soft evergreens and slopes so it felt like you were hitting into kind of a crater setting and the greens were in great shape. A round with cart cost $100. The place was empty this day so we finished in 3 hours and change so we went for the $25 replay and played until the sun went down. Very reasonable. Lunch was good as well. If you are in the Los Angeles area and seek a course that is fun to play and a great price alternative to the $250-$350 greens fees you will have to fork up for the Laguna tracks, this is a good deal.


----------

